# Show us your best original paint bike



## eazywind (Mar 31, 2011)

Since Aaron's new awesome original paint bike and the swaps, weather etc....have everybody in a rightful tizzy....... let's see some more great original paint bikes. Here is mine. Link above pic has more pics of this 49 Columbia. Marc

http://www.easywind2.com/49columbia.html


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a bad photo of my 48 Schwinn B-6 when I took it to the Pike swap meet in Long Beach and rode with the Cyclone Coaster guys!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 31, 2011)

What is this "original paint" that you speak of. Seriously, of almost 30 decent vintage bikes I have, only ONE of them is original paint.


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 31, 2011)

Not the best Original Paint bike I have but the Only 1946 B-6 I have.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 31, 2011)

1942 Columbia Sports Tourist. This was right after I got it home, as found condition.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 31, 2011)

This 1954 Spitfire is probably one of the best original paint bikes I have. The girls are always the nicest!  



My '57 Jet Pilot is not bad either, but the decals are cracking pretty bad.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 31, 2011)

How about a pair of 1947 Whizzers.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2011)

Not my best. Just one I had photo of.View attachment 19010


----------



## JOEL (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are a few from previous posts.


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 1, 2011)

not sure of my best original these would be my top three,,, airman,hawthorne,panther


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## militarymonark (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## blasterracing (Apr 1, 2011)

*Nicest Original Paint Bike*

Late 40's Shelby found for me in New York by another CABE member.  Just a little clean up and this is what I had.  Tires are the only non original parts.


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 1, 2011)

*Best Original Paint Bike*

Here's another Post War Shelby that is 100% original.


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 1, 2011)

*Best Original Paint Bike*

This Shelby doesn't have much paint, but it is all original minus tires.  Lots of rare parts on this Airflo though:  Aluminum chainguard, carrier, fenders, plus rare taillight.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 1, 2011)

1957 Schwinn Girls Corvette. 100% original, purchased from its original owner.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 1, 2011)

And.....here's my 1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler that originally belonged to, from new, my brother-in-law. 
Except for the added on reflective tape he put on the handlebars all those years ago, the bike is 100% original. Right down to the tubes!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 1, 2011)

Got this Colson a few years ago. Need to get some repop tires on it cause it rides really nice!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 1, 2011)

Flat Tire said:


> Got this Colson a few years ago....




FffffffWOW!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 1, 2011)

1930s Iver Johnson - Craiglist find - new tires, dropstand and reupholstered seat


----------



## teisco (Apr 1, 2011)

50's Monark, only the tires are new. 





Oringinal owner Teddy with his dog Snowball and his new Monark bike


----------



## slick (Apr 1, 2011)

That is the cleanest Monark I have EVER seen!! WOW! I have a project like that i was regretting to put up for sale but when I see yours, I would rather have 1 with original paint!!! GULP!! WOW AGAIN!! I'm sure the original owner would be proud that his bike lives on in pristine condition. That puts a smile on his face as well as mine!


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 1, 2011)

1968-1970 Bottecchia Gran Tourismo, I couldnt take a photo to do this bike justice no matter how hard I tried


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a Matching Pair.  1962 3-Speed Schwinn Travelers.  Practically NOS.  Complete All Original.  Deluxe Efkade saddles. Miller light kits. Saddle bags. Also have the Original Warranty Hang Cards.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 2, 2011)

*SamSco bike*

Just picked up this SamSco bike, all original and untouched. I cleaned it up a little and put new tires on it.It has a front drum brake. Not sure of the year but I think it's a '40 or '41......


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 3, 2011)

*1940 alum fender excelsior dx*













One of 4 mens dx models known to exist with the aluminum gothic fenders and large chrome guard.  Original Schwinn excelsior.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 3, 2011)

That thing's incredible!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 3, 2011)

*1947 Western Flyer*

47 Western Flyer


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Apr 5, 2011)

Gumby Green MonarK SUPER DELUXE = WOW!


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2011)

After I started going thru my bikes I realised I have too many original paint bikes but here is about a tenth of them.cant picture them all because all are my favorites.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 5, 2011)

Xcelsior said:


> View attachment 19310View attachment 19308View attachment 19309View attachment 19311View attachment 19312
> 
> One of 4 mens dx models known to exist with the aluminum gothic fenders and large chrome guard.  Original Schwinn excelsior.




Very nice bike!  I found one of the 3 other known, but no longer own it...


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 6, 2011)

*41 alum fender dx*

I have two of them, the one pictured and a mead brown one.  The brown one is missing the front fender.


----------



## carlalotta (Apr 6, 2011)

I couldn't pick just one  but apparently I like black bikes!
Crawford




Iver Johnson


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 6, 2011)

*41 alum fender dx*

This is the mead brown one.  Still looking for that front fender or a set. Must be schwinn, not shelby or colson ones.  few small differences with those.


----------



## mpr455 (Apr 6, 2011)

here is mine a 1941 schwinn majestic, i have the front drum brake wheel but needs plating. the other is a 1950 monark rocket. this one is 100% down to the tires.


----------



## bmason (Apr 20, 2011)

hi everyone here is my cosmic flyer 









and if anyone could help me get a value of something like this in this condition would be great


----------



## Randy J. (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks better from a distance and yes, the original headlights work!


----------



## Rookie (Apr 26, 2011)

eazywind said:


> Since Aaron's new awesome original paint bike and the swaps, weather etc....have everybody in a rightful tizzy....... let's see some more great original paint bikes. Here is mine. Link above pic has more pics of this 49 Columbia. Marc
> 
> http://www.easywind2.com/49columbia.html




This thread deserves a bump!

This is a great thread, I thoroughly enjoy these pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 26, 2011)

1969 Murray Eliminator. NOS never ridden!


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 26, 2011)

1969 Murray F3 Eliminator, NOS Never ridden


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW! This thread is eye candy! @ Carla - The Iver Johnson is unreal! @ AZhearseguy - never ridden? I bet some of your buddies over drinking rode it when you went to the bathroom, lol. Nice rides!


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 26, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> @ AZhearseguy - never ridden? I bet some of your buddies over drinking rode it when you went to the bathroom, lol. Nice rides!




Lol. Thats why i leave the pedals off except for when taking pictures!..


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice show me your paint and the guy puts up an all chrome hawthorne.... classic you gotta love bike guys for throwin it up! I guess it does count because that chrome is flawless


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 14, 2011)

The ol 39 , best bike i have in original paint, the bike came out of New York in 1991, the bike was sold to a brother on the west coast by the parents of the youngster that had owned the bike originaly. We were told that the young man died in 1943 at the age of 14and the father stored the bike untill my brother bought it in 91. I've owned it since 1994.
                                             Doc


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice bike to all of you guys. Amazing!

Here's mine a Humber ladies. Found her in at the dump fall 2010. She ride really nice.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 14, 2011)

God Bless you Brother                                    Now put those Western mags on the internet an sell'em now, the ones in the back ground.  -- Doc


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 15, 2011)

Those rusty Keystone klassic were sold last fall. It's an old picture.


----------

